# LD/Transmanche plan £1m makeover for Newhaven



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

From the ‘Sussex Express’, Friday 11.1.08

*Ferry firm plans a port makeover.*

Newhaven port is to undergo a complete facelift this year.

Transmanche Ferries has committed to spending up to £1 million on modernising the port and terminal building to make it more welcoming to passengers travelling between Newhaven and Dieppe.

James Howe Davies, marketing director of Transmanche UK, said the idea was to create a general facelift for the area, including a change in road layout.

A freight lounge, including showers, toilets, and outside smoking area and a café serving hot food for lorry drivers travelling to and from France is among the first phase.

The official opening will take place on January 14.

Another part of the project has been to close the former foot passenger terminal in December and direct car and foot passengers through what was the car terminal.

The terminal will now be revamped with two check-in desks, and a passenger café, The Haven Café, which is set to be ready next month.

Mr Howe Davies said, “We have committed to spending half to a million pounds over the next two years. There are a number of things we are doing. We are, over time, going to change the road layout of the port just to allow better access and use of space, both for passengers and freight.”

“Another thing we have done is to install a new weighbridge. We have always had a weighbridge to weigh freight as it comes in, and that has been relocated to change the flow of traffic.”

“The fright drivers’ lounge is opening on Monday and looks at lot better. When Louis Dreyfus took over the ferry at Newhaven port in March it was a pretty horrible place to go and a number of freight drivers wouldn’t even go there.”

“That is now completely re-done. It is basically a general facelift to the whole area”

--

Coupled with the increased number of sailings, and the high numbers of freight vehicles that I’ve seen at the port recently, looks like the Newhaven routes’ fortunes are at last taking a turn for the better.  

Andy G


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds pretty good - I'm getting a bit confused here. What terminal are they going to use now then? Is it the old Hoverspeed one, or the Transmanche one further up the dock?


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

No point in using the South Terminal and bussing pax up to the north one, then back down to the ship! Use just the north one and seriously do it up.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

From what I saw last summer it will take a lot more than a million to sort out! Still, youve got to start somewhere I suppose!

Dave


----------



## manolito_1 (Jun 19, 2006)

I agrree it will cost more than a million as the East quay is in a very poor state,especially where the scrap heap is,Oakdene developers have just submitted new plans for the developement of east quay and the marina.Plans look very nice -hope it goes ahead.
regards Malcolm


----------

